# Broken skylight blind - can it be fixed?



## 109017 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello there,

On my small roof skylight ( about 14" square) for a b class hymer, the blind is now out of its fixing and hanging down with "slack" black cords on either side - it looks like something has come loose or broken within the cream casing.

The flyscreen still works.

Can this be easily fixed? And if so could anyone provide me with some instructions? I am wary of unscrewing the cream casing in case the screens then fall down and I cannot put either of them back in place!


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

this happened to mine
I removed the blanking covers that cover the screw holes that hold the lower cover to the inside roof. Unscrew this then you can take it off , it contains the flyscreen and the blind. The blind has two cords that cross over that make sure it closes straight . One end had come out on mine (its only a little metal cleat in the plastic housing which becomes brittle with age. I epoxied the cleat back into the housing and all has been well since.


----------

